
San Francisco closes new $2.2B transit hub after crack found in support beam - tangled
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/sep/25/san-francisco-salesforce-transit-center-transbay-closed
======
ironmagma
This after over $2 billion dollars spent so far, and after a vulnerability
review halfway into construction (why did it wait until then?), Fred Clarke
said "We already had a very safe building. Now we probably have one of the
safest buildings in the world." [1]

[1] [https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2017/transbay-
terminal/the-...](https://projects.sfchronicle.com/2017/transbay-terminal/the-
beginning/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Is it ideal? Of course not. But it is far better than ignoring the problem as
was done in Miami, where a college’s pedestrian bridge collapsed over a
roadway (after possible failure signals were ignored), killing several people
on the roadway below and a construction worker.

~~~
ironmagma
Yep, never said it was bad. But the cost of this transit center is absolutely
enormous for what it is -- a glorified bus station and park. There aren't even
plans for BART connectivity, and the cost doesn't include the pricetag for
MUNI metro linkage.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm not a California resident, and don't have the bandwidth to perform this,
but you might consider using Muckrock.com to dig in with FOIA requests to
determine what the story is with regards to the cost, budget, engineering
deficiencies, etc. I'm happy to gift you requests to get this done (there is a
small cost).

[https://www.muckrock.com/](https://www.muckrock.com/)

~~~
ironmagma
I don't really have time either unfortunately. That's a cool application
though, is it yours? I used to work for JustFOIA.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Not my app, just a huge fan.

